# but nevertheless



## hanna

It's that correct??  If it is, how I can translate it without sounds awful, like "pero, sin embargo," ...seriuosly, it's that correct... 

The text I have said:

"Consumers may understand that one payment option has better security features than another, but nevertheless may adopt the payment option with inferior security if it is widely used". 


Mi opción de traducción sería: 
Los consumidores pueden entender que una mejor opción de pago tiene  características de seguridad mejores que otra, pero pueden adoptar la opción de pago con una menor seguridad si ésta es utilizada ampliamente.

Thank you - Gracias!


----------



## curlyboy20

I think your translation is very accurate. I'm not sure about the "but nevertheless" part of the English sentence. However, it clearly gets the point across.


----------



## hanna

gracias Curlyboy20, 

la traductora me dejo el "pero sin embargo" y realmente me hizo cortocircuito por lo horrible que suena, y al revisar el original en inglés me desconcertó aún más. 

Por favor, si a alguien no le hace corto circuito y le parece que está correcto, pueden explicarme el porqué... gracias!


----------



## javialacarga

Escribo lo que yo diría en español, intentando que el resultado sea lo más natural posible:

Puede que los consumidores entiendan que una opción de pago tiene mejores características de seguridad (o simplemente: es más segura) que otra, pero sin embargo/aun así/pese a todo adoptar la opción de pago menos segura si ésta es utilizada ampliamente.


----------



## hanna

gracias Javier...

Pero creo que hice mal mi pregunta. No tengo problema con la traducción en general (la estoy revisando y de hecho, está bastante bien)... 

Lo que me sucede es que tanto en inglés como español, me parece que al juntar but con nevertheless y pero con sin embargo, hay redundancia y error, en ambos casos tengo la sensación que sobran palabras. A menos que sea un recurso para enfatizar. Sino, no sería un error gramatical o de sintaxis...

¡Espero no estar abusando de su buena voluntad y paciencia!


----------



## Chris K

It's quite normal and not regarded as redundant. Just saying "but" does not sufficiently emphasize the apparent contradiction between the anterior phrase and the second part of the sentence. It's another way of saying "but, _in spite of that fact_, the consumers may adopt etc."


----------



## javialacarga

Bueno, énfasis desde luego que añade, pero a mí me parece la manera correcta de expresarlo (me suena bien, cuando menos). Otra forma, por si te gusta más, sería "...que otra, y sin embargo adoptar..."


----------



## hanna

Chris K said:


> It's quite normal and not regarded as redundant. Just saying "but" does not sufficiently emphasize the apparent contradiction between the anterior phrase and the second part of the sentence. It's another way of saying "but, _in spite of that fact_, the consumers may adopt etc."



More clear... 
Thank you and also Javier for your help .


----------



## NewdestinyX

hanna said:


> gracias Curlyboy20,
> 
> la traductora me dejo el "pero sin embargo" y realmente me hizo cortocircuito por lo horrible que suena, y al revisar el original en inglés me desconcertó aún más.
> 
> Por favor, si a alguien no le hace corto circuito y le parece que está correcto, pueden explicarme el porqué... gracias!


Hanna, como ya sabrás, en inglés no tenemos 'pero' y 'sino'. Tengo solo 'but'.. Pero en inglés:

but (nevertheless) = pero 
but (on the contrary) = sino

En inlgés no siempre decimos el 'nevertheless' después de 'but' y por eso probablemente parezca redundante decir en castellano 'pero, sin embargo'. Pero el 'pero', sí mismo, transmite 'todo' en 'but nevertheless' del inglés.

Y como ya sabes -- 'nevertheless', a solas, es 'sin embargo'/'no obstante'

Chao,
Gran


----------



## rocstar

hanna said:


> gracias Curlyboy20,
> 
> la traductora me dejo el "pero sin embargo" y realmente me hizo cortocircuito por lo horrible que suena, y al revisar el original en inglés me desconcertó aún más.
> 
> Por favor, si a alguien no le hace corto circuito y le parece que está correcto, pueden explicarme el porqué... gracias!


 
En español es totalmente incorrecto decir _pero sin embargo._

En inglés no lo sé.

Rocstar


----------



## NewdestinyX

rocstar said:


> En español es totalmente incorrecto decir _pero sin embargo._


Sí.. exacto... 



> En inglés no lo sé.


 En inglés es muy común... Inglés tiene muchas frases redundantes como ésta.

Pero = but, but nevertheless, but still...

No hay nunguna representación exacta de 'but nevertheless' en castellano.

Tal vez esto:
But nevertheless I want to be your friend.
Pero sí que quiero ser tu amigo. -o-
Pero a pesar de todo, quiero ser tu amigo -o-
Pero pese a todo, quiero ser tu amigo.

Grant


----------



## iskndarbey

rocstar said:


> En español es totalmente incorrecto decir _pero sin embargo._



'Pero sin embargo' tiene más de 2'000,000 _hits_ en Google, y 'pero no obstante' casi 500,000 más. De repente no es gran literatura, pero sin embargo sí se usa.


----------



## NewdestinyX

iskndarbey said:


> 'Pero sin embargo' tiene más de 2'000,000 _hits_ en Google, y 'pero no obstante' casi 500,000 más. De repente no es gran literatura, pero sin embargo sí se usa.


Sea como sea, opino que es un anglicismo al usarse así. Parece muy redundante en el castellano.

Chao,
Grant


----------



## Ynez

Eso no es ningún anglicismo. Pero si a la autora o responsable del texto (que imagino que eres tú, hanna) no le gusta, pues que lo cambie. Puede decir:

...mejores que otra. No obstante, pueden...


----------



## javialacarga

Ynez said:


> Eso no es ningún anglicismo. Pero si a la autora o responsable del texto (que imagino que eres tú, hanna) no le gusta, pues que lo cambie. Puede decir:
> 
> ...mejores que otra. No obstante, pueden...



¿Pero entonces está mal o no? Yo pensaba que no, pero todo esto me ha hecho dudar. He buscado en Google y (aparte de los millones de resultados que se comentaban antes, y que realmente no prueban nada), lo mejor que he encontrado ha sido una especie de página, con consultas relativas al uso del castellano, en la que se decía que no era recomendable usar "pero" y "sin embargo" juntos.


----------



## Ynez

Pues entonces ya tenemos la respuesta: hay gente que considera que no es recomendable, pero es un uso normal.

Yo no sé más allá de eso tampoco, solo sé que es normal.


----------



## mooRee___*

¡Hola! 
En mi opinión creo que suena un poco mal decir "pero" y "sin embargo" juntos.Creo que es mejor escribir el texto sólo con uno, es decir, o con "pero" o con "sin embargo", porque creo que ambos expresan lo mismo, y puede llegar a la redundancia. Pero tampoco sé mucho más que esto, así que opino igual que Ynez, "Pero si a la autora o responsable del texto (que imagino que eres tú, hanna) no le gusta, pues que lo cambie."

¡Saludos!


----------



## NewdestinyX

Interesante. De nuevo los estudiantes estamos descubriendo que los nativos no concuerdan sobre el 'sonido' de su uso.


----------



## javialacarga

Bueno, a veces también ocurre que a muchos les "suena mal" algo que no es incorrecto, como por ejemplo lo de "subir arriba"...


----------



## Ynez

Solo le ha parecido mal a mooree, a quien empezó el tema y a los de una página que encontró javialacarga...tampoco son tantos por ahora, NewdestinyX. Dentro de un rato podría haber más.  

Podrá sonar como suene, bien o mal, pero desde luego suena *normal*.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> Solo le ha parecido mal a mooree, a quien empezó el tema y a los de una página que encontró javialacarga...tampoco son tantos por ahora, NewdestinyX. Dentro de un rato podría haber más.


  Ya hay más, Ynez.. Tal vez pasaste por alto esto de Rocstar.



rocstar said:


> En español es totalmente incorrecto decir _pero sin embargo._
> 
> En inglés no lo sé.
> 
> Rocstar


 Y a mí me parece 'redundante'. Pero no soy nativo.


----------



## Ynez

Ah, es verdad. 

Bueno, pues ahora es el momento en el que rocstar debería dar sus argumentos para decir que es "totalmente incorrecto", porque decir "me suena bien" o me "suena mal" lo podemos decir cualquiera y no tener que dar explicaciones..._ay, yo qué sé, pues que no me gusta..._


----------



## mooRee___*

Ynez said:


> Ah, es verdad.
> 
> Bueno, pues ahora es el momento en el que rocstar debería dar sus argumentos para decir que es "totalmente incorrecto", porque decir "me suena bien" o me "suena mal" lo podemos decir cualquiera y no tener que dar explicaciones..._ay, yo qué sé, pues que no me gusta..._


 ¿Y hay algo que acredite que esté bien dicho? 
 Yo he buscado en la RAE y no he encontrado nada sobre si está mal o está bien dicho, pero si he encontrado las definiciones de _pero _y de _sin embargo:
_*
Pero.1.     * conj. advers. U. para contraponer a un concepto otro diverso o ampliativo del anterior. _El dinero hace ricos a los hombres, pero no dichosos._ _Le injurié con efecto, pero él primero me había injuriado a mí._

*Sin embargo.**1.     * loc. conjunt. advers. No obstante, sin que sirva de impedimento.

_"Pero" _es una conjunción adversativa, y _"sin embargo"_ es una locución adversativa, creo que aquí es cuando se ve que sirve para lo mismo: ambas se contraponen a algo, a un concepto. Así que podría sonar algo redundante el usarlas juntas las dos palabras.

Y lo de "subir arriba" sí que es incorrecto, porque si has de subir, obviamente lo harás hacia arriba, ¿no?. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## Ynez

Hemos dicho que es normal, por esto:

1.050.000 de "pero sin embargo".


Y también por esto:



> píritu y la salud de Rochiliu y quedaba muy malo; pero sin embargo despachó en cuatro dias cinco correo **  *1635  *          Anónimo                                  Carta [Cartas de algunos padres de la Compañía de Jesús, I]    *ESPAÑA *





> a lloviéndole el cielo en este tiempo mucha agua, pero sin embargo caminaba a pie buscando los indios j **  a 1701          Mercado, Pedro                           Historia de la provincia del Nuevo Reino y Quito de la Compa   * ECUADOR*





> cación de todo, á su tiempo, para su aprobación; pero sin embargo el Consejo resolverá lo que tenga po **  1789            Anónimo                                  Expediente relativo a la erección de una iglesia [Documentos *COSTA RICA*





> No creo que fuera un exaltado de ideas políticas; pero, sin embargo, comenzó a actuar como republicano  **  1944 - 1949    * Baroja, Pío *                             Desde la última vuelta del camino. Memorias                  ESPAÑA





> como lo estaré yo cuando haya pasado por la pira; pero sin embargo están ahí, soy inseparable de ellos. **  1955            *Cortázar, Julio*                          Traducción de Memorias de Adriano, de Marguerite Yourcenar   ARGENTINA




http://corpus.rae.es/cordenet.html


La selección ha sido rápida, solo para que haya más de un país y algún escritor famoso.


----------



## mooRee___*

Entonces es correcto. ¡Gracias Ynez! 
Supongo que es para hacer énfasis, ¿no?

¡Saludos!


----------



## javialacarga

mooRee___* said:


> Y lo de "subir arriba" sí que es incorrecto, porque si has de subir, obviamente lo harás hacia arriba, ¿no?.



http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=6914335&postcount=15


----------



## mooRee___*

Retiro lo dicho.. 
Aunque sigo pensando que es redundante e innecesario...pero es *mi opinión, *no tiene que ser del gusto de todos. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## NewdestinyX

mooRee___* said:


> Entonces es correcto. ¡Gracias Ynez!
> Supongo que es para hacer énfasis, ¿no?
> 
> ¡Saludos!


Pues.. Sí.. _Pero, sin embargo_, creo que sería más claro si se escribiera así.

Pero, sin embargo, .......

Con comas..

Pero tengo que mantener que 'simplemente porque algo se diga, no significa automaticamente que es correcto. Tampoco significa que 'no' es redundante.


----------



## Ynez

Y tampoco porque tú u otra persona diga que algo es incorrecto tiene que serlo, o redundante.


----------



## mooRee___*

PERDÓN si he molestado, todos cometemos errores alguna vez...pero también tenemos nuestras opiniones que *no tienen que compartirlas los demás si no quieren. 
*Cada día aprendemos algo.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> Y tampoco porque tú u otra persona diga que algo es incorrecto tiene que serlo, o redundante.


Eso es porqué tenemos gramáticos y profesores y la RAE y personas educadas para ayudarnos diferenciar entre frases 'normales' y educadas y frases 'normales' y 'menos.......' -- esteeee... y frases, digamos, para evitar.... Menos mal que en cuanto a la gramática, no es una cuestión de opinión...  

Chao!



mooRee___* said:


> PERDÓN si he molestado, todos cometemos errores alguna vez...pero también tenemos nuestras opiniones que *no tienen que compartirlas los demás si no quieren.
> *Cada día aprendemos algo.


Ynez, {se?} me refería a mí, mooRee.


----------



## Ynez

NewdestinyX said:


> Eso es porqué tenemos gramáticos y profesores y la RAE y personas educadas para ayudarnos diferenciar entre frases 'normales' y educadas y frases 'normales' y 'menos.......' -- esteeee... y frases, digamos, para evitar.... En la gramática no es una cuestión de opinión...
> 
> Chao!



Newdestiny, deberías saber que aquí estamos gente del vulgo y no esperar que te demos respuestas educadas. Esas se las puedes preguntar a tus amigos o consultarlas a la RAE.


Se lo decía a Newdestiny, mooree.


----------



## mooRee___*

NewdestinyX said:


> Ynez, *se* refería a mí, mooRee.


Oh, lo siento  pero igualmente pienso lo mismo. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## javialacarga

NewdestinyX said:


> Eso es porqué tenemos gramáticos y profesores y la RAE y personas educadas para ayudarnos diferenciar entre frases 'normales' y educadas y frases 'normales' y 'menos.......' -- esteeee... y frases, digamos, para evitar.... En la gramática no es una cuestión de opinión...
> 
> Chao!



¿Y cuáles son esas personas educadas? Lo digo porque de momento no he visto que se cite a la RAE precisamente para argumentar que "pero sin embargo" sea incorrecto. Yo hasta ahora lo único que he visto es a uno decir que sí y a otro decir que no...y que yo sepa, ninguno de los dos tiene autoridad para dictaminar nada sobre su uso. Si hay por ahí algún texto de la RAE (o de "las personas educadas") en el que se diga que es incorrecto pues a mí también me gustaría saberlo, pero mientras tanto...


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> Newdestiny, deberías saber que aquí estamos gente del vulgo y no esperar que te demos respuestas educadas.


 Ah pero todos me dais respuestas educadas cada día, Ynez. ¡Y las agradezco mucho! Pero también muchos aquí creen que porque algo se diga, aun diariamente, es lo correcto, lo estándar y más normativa. Siempre desafiaré tal noción cuando he aprendido algo diferente. En mi país también es un gran problema. Personas educadas dicen "...for you and I".. pero es completamente incorrecto. 

Pero tu lista, de la lista de usos literarios del RAE, parece hacer claro que se puede encontrar "pero, sin embargo,..." en escritos educados. Así que debo aceptar eso -- pero con 'comas implicadas' -- y no sin ellas y solo para énfasis -- y que la misma oración se puede decir 'sin' el 'sin embargo/no obstante' y comunica lo mismo.

Buena discusíon -- como siempre... ¡Y gracias por tus comentarios y desafíos, Ynez!

Chao,
Grant


----------



## Ynez

Y mi opinión es que lo que dicen millones de personas siempre es correcto. A veces la RAE puede decir que es incorrecto y entonces tenemos que aguantarnos.

Y también creo que quien dice que algo que usan millones de personas es incorrecto es quien debería dar pruebas de ello, no al revés.

Ahí arriba tienes un enlace para poder comprobar en el futuro si una palabra o frase aparece en libros o ha sido usada por escritores de prestigio.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> Y mi opinión es que lo que dicen millones de personas siempre es correcto.


Hiciste claro que eso es tu opinión unas cuantas veces  y sencillamente, mi colega estimada, jamás concordamos en eso. 





> A veces la RAE puede decir que es incorrecto y entonces tenemos que aguantarnos.


Claro. Y nunca inisisto en algo que no corroboraría la RAE o los gramáticos en sus libros. 


> Y también creo que quien dice que algo que usan millones de personas es incorrecto es quien debería dar pruebas de ello, no al revés.


De nuevo, claro. ¿Quién ha dicho lo contrario? En este hilo solo 'rocstar' ha dicho que es incorrecto. No lo he dicho yo. Solo he dicho que me resulta "redundante". No es una cuestión de lo correcto, al menos no de mi parte.



> Ahí arriba tienes un enlace para poder comprobar en el futuro si una palabra o frase aparece en libros o ha sido usada por escritores de prestigio.


Sí. Me encanta ese sitio de web. Nos ayuda los estudiantes mucho. Y espero que hayas notado que mi duda, sobre 'lo correcto' en cuanto a 'pero, sin embargo,...' (basado en lo que dijo Recstar), ha terminado desde que tu mensaje con esa lista de usos de escritores prestigios.

_Hay otras cosas que dicen milliones de personas, como "me ha gustado la película anoche", (o "ayer he...", "anoche hemos...", etc) que son completamente incorrecto y contra las que lucharé .

_Así que -- creo que concordamos ahora en que '..pero, sin embargo,... ser totalmente correcto.

¡Menos mal!


----------



## Ynez

Búsqueda en google:

*No se ha encontrado ningún resultado para "me ha gustado la película anoche".*



Dentro de un rato habrá un resultado: el tuyo.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> Búsqueda en google:
> 
> *No se ha encontrado ningún resultado para "me ha gustado la película anoche".*
> 
> Dentro de un rato habrá un resultado: el tuyo.


Esto no es el tema de este hilo. Voy a mandarte una respuesta en PM.


----------



## Jericho-79

Just leave it at "Nevertheless..." or "Nonetheless..."


----------



## Ynez

Jericho-79 said:


> Just leave it at "Nevertheless..." or "Nonetheless..."



Aha! So we probably have now the educated answer regarding the use of "but nevertheless" in English.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> Aha! So we probably have now the educated answer regarding the use of "but nevertheless" in English.


"But" and "But nevertheless" are 'not' synonymous in English. "But" negates some aspect of what's been said before it. "Nevertheless" also slightly negates some aspect from before but has the nuance of "still it follows"; yet. So you couldn't 'naturally' use 'nevertheless' in that last sentence I wrote where the 'but' is.

Chao,
Grant

_And for clarity's sake 'educated usage' would be something that is corroborated by academia and prestigious writing's use not by any one person's personal experience, opinion or habit even if they themselves have an education._


----------



## Ynez

NewdestinyX said:


> "But" and "But nevertheless" are 'not' synonymous in English. "But" negates some aspect of what's been said before it. "Nevertheless" also slightly negates some aspect from before but has the nuance of "still it follows"; yet. So you couldn't 'naturally' use 'nevertheless' in that last sentence I wrote where the 'but' is.
> 
> Chao,
> Grant



I made that remark to tease you, Grant.  Well, now we know this concept is the same in Spanish as it is in English.




			
				Grant said:
			
		

> _And for clarity's sake 'educated usage' would be something that is corroborated by academia and prestigious writing's use not by any one person's personal experience, opinion or habit even if they themselves have an education._



Very good, so *every time* someone here uses the word "educated" he/she should provide some *quotation* from a *prestigious source*.

In the past you already tried to introduce this topic and I avoided it, but as it seems to be an unavoidable topic, I will tell you that I think some people use the word "educated" in a very frivolous and irresponsible way.


----------



## conar

Hi. I can see absolutely no problem with "but nevertheless" in that sentence. If you take out the "but", then you'd have to start a new sentence with "Nevertheless, they may...", which apart from disturbing the natural flow, changes the meaning too.
For the Spanish translation, I totally agree with the person who suggested "pero aún así".


----------



## Ynez

conar, would you have preferred this sentence with "even so" instead of "nevertheless". I have always related "aun así" with "even so".




> "Consumers may understand that one payment option has better security features than another, but nevertheless may adopt the payment option with inferior security if it is widely used".


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> Well, now we know this concept is the same in Spanish as it is in English.


I don't agree. But I've already made my case as plain as I can.


> Very good, so *every time* someone here uses the word "educated" he/she should provide some *quotation* from a *prestigious source*.


I never used it about this topic. But, yes, authored/academic/prestigious sources are necessary if you are the 'challenger' or the one who calls something incorrect. I have not done so in this thread. Only Rocstar has.





> In the past you already tried to introduce this topic and I avoided it, but as it seems to be an unavoidable topic, I will tell you that I think some people use the word "educated" in a very frivolous and irresponsible way.


I guess that can happen. Pero no lo uso así. Mi motivo es 'por' los estudiantes y siempre he creído que es muy importante que solo aprendan un castellano de un nivel alto y estándar. Y simplemente hay ciertos usos que no llegan a tal nivel ni al estándar - en inglés o en castellano. En este hilo varios han dicho que «pero sin embargo» no logra el estándar. Por eso he estado pidiendo aclaración y desafiando la noción que sencillamente porque algo lo digan millones, por tanto logra el estándar. El momento en que me mostraste la lista de la RAE -- conseguí claridad sobre esta frase de este hilo. Solo sigo creyendo que, para ser de un nivel alto, las *comas* deben estar allí y el uso tiene que ser para *énfasis*. Ya no quiero discutirlo.  

Gracias, Ynez,
Grant


----------



## Ynez

Yo creo que la parte fundamental del tema ha quedado clara, así que yo tampoco quiero discutir más algunos pequeños detalles con los que podíamos seguir y seguir...


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> Yo creo que la parte fundamental del tema ha quedado clara, así que yo tampoco quiero discutir más algunos pequeños detalles con los que podíamos seguir y seguir...


¡Por fin! Estamos de acuerdo en 'algo'.


----------



## sorengalindo

detalles para los estudiantes: 

1.- Son *"las"* comas.
2.- Cuando se usa el guión largo en español, se debe cerrar, a diferencia del inglés.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=697115
3.- Son *"millones"*.
4.- En español se usan "*"*" (dobles comillas) http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=705866

saludos


----------



## chamyto

hanna said:


> It's that correct??  If it is, how I can translate it without sounds awful, like "pero, sin embargo," ...seriuosly, it's that correct...
> 
> The text I have said:
> 
> "Consumers may understand that one payment option has better security features than another, but nevertheless may adopt the payment option with inferior security if it is widely used".
> 
> 
> Mi opción de traducción sería:
> Los consumidores pueden entender que una mejor opción de pago tiene  características de seguridad mejores que otra, pero pueden adoptar la opción de pago con una menor seguridad si ésta es utilizada ampliamente.
> 
> Thank you - Gracias!



You could translate _nevertheless_ as _no obstante_ ,too


----------



## javialacarga

sorengalindo said:


> 4.- En español se usan "*"*" (dobles comillas) http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=705866
> 
> saludos



Bueno, que yo sepa, las que se deben usar son las angulares (« »).

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=comillas


----------



## NewdestinyX

sorengalindo said:


> detalles para los estudiantes:
> 
> 1.- Son *"las"* comas.


Gracias, claro.


> 2.- Cuando se usa el guión largo en español, se debe cerrar, a diferencia del inglés.
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=697115


Lo que digas. 


> 3.- Son *"millones"*.


Gracias, claro.


> 4.- En español se usan "*"*" (dobles comillas) http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=705866


No. Se usan *« »* en castellano cuando en inglés se usarían "  " . Pero en estos foros no se permite el usar de «mayúsculas» para enfatizar. Por tanto yo uso '   '  solo para enfatizar.

Gracias,
Grant


----------



## Ynez

He pensado que alguien que lea este largo hilo estará interesado en el uso de "pero sin embargo " o "but nevertheless". Una buena forma de ver ejemplos y hacerse una idea de su uso en lenguaje estándar/formal es escribir esas palabras entre comillas en

http://books.google.com


----------



## rocstar

Hola a todos:

Estuve ausente de esta discusión debido a fallas en mi red. Estoy de vuelta con la respuesta oficial de la RAE:

En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información: 

La combinación de la conjunción adversativa _pero_ junto con la locución adverbial de sentido adversativo _sin embargo _está perfectamente establecida y su uso consolidado en nuestro idioma, y podemos encontrar numerosos ejemplos entre los escritores tanto peninsulares como americanos, tales como los siguientes: 
_«Lo detengo. ¿Para qué seguir? Insiste en que todo lo que me dice puede ser verdad, pero sin embargo es distinto»_ (José Donoso _Casa de campo_ [Chile 1978]). En estos casos, _sin embargo _funciona como lo que en lingüística se denomina un conector o marcador del discurso, es decir, tiene el valor de un enlace extraoracional que hace las veces de remisión a todo lo que precede. Además, podría ser elidido del discurso sin que cambiara básicamente la información aportada por el hablante. 

Reciba un cordial saludo.
__________
Departamento de «Español al día»
Real Academia Española

Así que mi comentario original de que es incorrecto se ve opacado. Aunque al final de la explicación nos dicen que ese _*sin embargo*_ puede ser omitido sin que cambie el significado (eso me saca de balance ya que si lo omito entonces no se necesita, en fin, personalmente evitaré usarlo ya que me suena a pleonasmo o simplemente a repetición innecesaria).

Rocstar


----------



## Ynez

Muchas gracias por compartir esa consulta con nosotros, rocstar.


----------



## NewdestinyX

> un enlace extraoracional que hace las veces de remisión a todo lo que precede. Además, podría ser elidido del discurso sin que cambiara básicamente la información


Gracias Rocstar por haber hecho la consulta con la RAE. Come he estado diciendo - suena 'redundante'. 'Correcto -- _pero, sin embargo,_ redundante.


----------



## roanheads

Pues, no creo que sea " redundante ", sino que " sin embargo " añade calidad a la oración. Estoy de acuerdo con Chris K ( #6 ) 
Me gusta, y por mi parte seguiré usándolo ,en contexto así,  tanto en castellano como inglés.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## NewdestinyX

roanheads said:


> Pues, no creo que sea " redundante ", sino que " sin embargo " añade calidad a la oración. Estoy de acuerdo con Chris K ( #6 )
> Me gusta, y por mi parte seguiré usándolo ,en contexto así,  tanto en castellano como inglés.
> Saludos a todos.


Something, for me, is redundant when the meaning doesn't change with the extra element. This is what the RAE notes that I put in red. 'Pero', in Spanish, already means 'but nevertheless'. And 'sino' already means 'but rather'/'but on the contrary'. In English we need the extra words - in Spanish they don't. That's been my main point. No ha sido una cuestión de 'ser correcto' sino de 'necesidad' y 'verbosidad potencial'.

Grant


----------



## roanheads

We agree to differ slightly, pero, sin embargo, ¡ que tengas un buen día !


----------



## NewdestinyX

I also took the time to review the statistics that Ynez referred to from the Corpus Search Engine at the RAE. And when you put in 'pero sin embargo' these are the statistics that you receive. It's clear that this usage is very much concentrated in Spain and it's more in technical and scientific documents and it's also more 'recent' a usage and not historic. I think that's an important qualification to this discussion. Here's a link to the statistics for the use of 'pero sin embargo' in prestigious writings:

*Chart here
*


----------



## Ynez

I can't tell you about old times, but Baroja died a long time ago...As for the countries, I am afraid that data base has many many more books from Spain than from any other country, so it is difficult when we want to make a comparison.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> I can't tell you about old times, but Baroja died a long time ago...As for the countries, I am afraid that data base has many many more books from Spain than from any other country, so it is difficult when we want to make a comparison.


Ah okay. And for my clarification how do we know that there are more books from Spain, Ynez? Just curious. I would love to consult this resources more - But I'd like to know its limitations as well.

Grant


----------



## Ynez

Search "pero", or any other word you know that it is used everywhere. Just by having a look at the first page you'll know there are many more resources from Spain...or at least that has been my impression when I did a search.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> Search "pero", or any other word you know that it is used everywhere. Just by having a look at the first page you'll know there are many more resources from Spain...or at least that has been my impression when I did a search.


Caramba... tienes toda la razón.. Y lástima que no vamos a poder usar el Corpus como un recurso para establecer usanza común - puesto que sus recursos están demasiado limitados si solo enfocan en España. ¿No te parece?

Grant


----------



## Ynez

Para analizar un uso en los diferentes países, hacemos aquí una encuesta, en el foro.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> Para analizar un uso en los diferentes países, hacemos aquí una encuesta, en el foro.


Pues vale... pero el problema es que nos hace falta un recurso sin parcialidad uno que establece 'una nivel' y estándar. Con mucho respecto a los foristas aquí - no solemos tratar 'un estándar'. 

Pero de seguro - todo lo que he aprendido aquí ha sido estupendo. Nada podría remplazar lo que he/hemos recibido (yo/los estudiantes) de vosotros.

Grant


----------

